# Governor and his G&F Advisory Board votes 8-O on Wfowl p



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

June 12 Governor Hoven met with his appointed G&F Advisory board and all eight members said their districts were infavor of his waterfowl plan with the new zones with no caps.I talked to my member Ken Toop yesterday he said people in his district were mostly infavor of no caps.I asked him how things changed so much in one year when 88% of people the filled out G&F survey last year wanted a cap in his district.He was unaware of that survey.Can you believe that!I know for a fact that the G&F sent all Advisory board members their districts surveys.Then he said the Q's were leading.Question "Are you infavor of caps" now thats a leading Question.I asdked him for his numbers which he did not have. When the Governor has his press release this will be his lead.Advisory board infavor of this plan 8-0.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Marc H. and I talked to Ken Toop last spring and he said that the people he represents wanted a cap of 30k plus or no limit at all. This is the prepresentative for the people from Fargo. I really think this is a joke. Now I have heard that he has a lot of guide outfits as clients can anyone verify this???


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

It appears that Ken Toop does not represent the opinions of the people in his area. Who appoints these guys? Is the anyway to get rid of this Judas Are there any hunters on this fourm in Casselton? Whats up with this guy. He gets appointed to a position; lies about the position of his constituents; and votes againts them. I would suggest at the next NDGF meetings in this area we put the pressure on big time to get rid of this guy. He does not represent the people of this area . This will be my main focus of the next meetings. GET RID OF KEN TOOP


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

The system is either broke or corrupted or ignorant ???

Can it be fixed ???

Sask. Looks beyond wonderful (especially now that it's wetter up there too)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Last spring I emailed Dean H. at the Game and Fish and got an answer back about how well Ken Toop has represented is area and that he eventually voted on the 30k cap. I really believe this is one of the reasons we can't get anything done. It's like someone representing the Mott area and saying the people there are in favor of a 5k cap. It stinks....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If the advisor for a district is not accountable to the people he represents, he should be replaced. Period. Put some heat on, petition the governor, perhaps a electronic petiton on this site, for sportsmen from Toop's district. Suggest replacement candidates of *your* choosing, not the outfitter's choosing.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Then I would then assume all 8 need to be replaced.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

The biggest problem with the advisory board is that most (if not all) of the members are for the tourism and not looking out for the sportsmen/women. The rep for the Devils Lake are is a good example.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

No, all do not need to be replaced. Ms. Rita Greer is the advisor for the Southeast Central district and many of us give her high marks for standing up, often alone, for what is best for North Dakota.

On a related note on advisory meetings, I wondered if North Dakota's open meeting law applied to the advisory meetings? I have never once heard the time or place published ahead of time and if memory serves right the State Board of Higher Ed. got their butts reamed for closed meetings-would it not apply to all? The advisory meetings need media scrutiny and the public eye, when they vote these big policy issues. Perhaps Mr. Toop and a few others would be more responsible to the people they are supposed to represent.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Dick is right about Rita Greer.She does a good job.She must have taken alot of pressure from the Gov to go along with this waterfowl plan of the Gov.If there is any kind of wildlife meeting in her district she will be there.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Why did she vote yea when the local sportsmans' organizations were not if favor and the G/O in that area would possibly be negatively impacted too?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good points. I have no problems with some of the people on the board if they are voting for what they constiuents want. I would naturally expect a board member from sw nd to vote against caps, zones etc. He is done what the majority wants. I don't think its happening in our district here. I like the idea of the public attending meetings and seeing what the reps are saying.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

ph, don't know why she voted that way.???? I know Rita fought very hard for 2048. Toop did not.


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

dick, talked to ritta today. dean did the same thing as he has done in the past. Put Ritta betwin a rock and a hard place.? can you fall on your sword./? no. she is still on our side but has verry little support from the rest of the pack appointed by hoven.sb. ps hope you get pams letter to the govt. if not call or write,


----------

